# Chris King Ritzel



## tingeltangeltill (13. April 2003)

Hi,

ich brauch unbedingt so ein Ding und zwar aus STAHL und 19 Zähne.

bei webcyclery gibts das nimmer und nachdem ich gegoogelt habe sahs auch net rosiger aus, denn alle haben es nur mit max 18 Zähnen.

Also woher bekomm ich so ein Ritzel? 

/till *derlangsamverzweifelt*


----------



## Kohlwheelz (13. April 2003)

Ich brauchs mit 18 Zähnen, woher bekomme ich das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tingeltangeltill (13. April 2003)

Glückspilz.....ich glaub des gibts nimmer in 19 

http://www.google.de/search?q=chris+king+cog+19+steel&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=de&meta=

such dir einen raus


----------



## Kohlwheelz (13. April 2003)

Mach mal seiten auf deutsch suchen, da kommen nur 3 Suchergebnisse und eins davon leitet einem zum forum und die anderen haben auch nix mit dem Ritzel zu tun, bei den ammis will ich das ja ned bestellen!


----------



## tingeltangeltill (13. April 2003)

doch da gibts viele, halt im Ausland, aber hierzulande bekommst das net ohne weiteres!


----------



## echo freak (13. April 2003)

ich auch brauchen tun 19


----------



## echo freak (13. April 2003)

glaubt ihr nen onlineshop würde ne bestellung machen so das die auch in d erhältlich sind?


----------



## gonzo_trial (13. April 2003)

fragmal bei bike-crew-landsberg an... vieleicht können die was machen... aber dann wartet ihr leider bis ihr alt und grau werdet


----------



## TrialatAustria (13. April 2003)

Guter Tip, was is mit den Chris King Sachen die hier mal im Forum bestellt werden sollten, da sind doch sicher eure Sachen auch drinnen. Die bestellen ja direkt bei Chris King


----------



## echo freak (13. April 2003)

http://www.webcyclery.com/.docs/mas...luminum+Cassette+Cog/pg/seproduct_detail.html

was ist den damit?
weiß einer was das so überschlagsweise kosten würde wnn man as bestellt?(porto)


danke!
henrik


----------



## TrialatAustria (13. April 2003)

Wenn ihr noch ein bisschen wartet dann könnt ihr mit mir mitbestellen, da ich schon mit dem Todd in Verbindung stehe, ich werde mir dort wahrscheindich die Echo Stock Trials Cranks und noch ein paar kleine Parts holen. Wenn Interesse besteht lasst es mich wissen, ich werde demnächst bestellen.

bis dann
Sebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## echo freak (13. April 2003)

interesse hätte ich scon aber was kostet das ritzel bei diesem todd?

gibs da ne homepage?


wäre aber trotzdem nett wenn mir mal wer sagen würde was porto aus den usa so ganz grob kostet!
danke!
henrik


----------



## TrialatAustria (13. April 2003)

Ich habe eh den Webcyclery gemeint. Also der Preis von der Homepage.


----------



## TrialatAustria (13. April 2003)

Ach ja Porto für eine Rahmen aus den USA ist ungefähr 30-40 bucks versichert, also für Kleinbestellungen um die 20 bucks.
Righty Right
Sebi


----------



## echo freak (13. April 2003)

das würde dann ja 48dollar kosten oder?
voll teuer man!


----------



## TrialatAustria (13. April 2003)

Wieso wenn ich eh Teile bestell kann so ein Ritzel das Kraut auch nmma Fett machen, du müsstest nurmehr das Porto von Österreich nach D zahlen.

Bis dann
Sebi


----------



## tingeltangeltill (13. April 2003)

HALLO! LEST DOCH MAL!!!

bei webcyclery gibts das 19 Zahn Stahlritzel nimmer! 

Die Frage ist, ob das Alu ritzel hält? Es ist ja viel dicker, als ein 9 oder 8 fach Ritzel, aber obs hält?

mfg till


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## echo freak (14. April 2003)

is doch chris king!


----------



## echo freak (14. April 2003)

@[email protected]
sagen wir mal wir machen das ganze! was würdest du mir den berechnen insgesamt? also das alu ritzel kostet ja 18bucks!


----------



## echo freak (14. April 2003)

?


----------



## TrialatAustria (14. April 2003)

Muss ich noch schauen wird um die 20-22 Euro liegen. Ich werde aber erst nach Ostern bestellen, dann hab ich wieder Kohle.

Bis dann
Sebi


----------



## echo freak (14. April 2003)

kassette von den usa zu dir und dann zu mir für 22?
das mache ich! dann wären das ja nur 4  porto!


----------



## TrialatAustria (14. April 2003)

Hab ja gesagt das ich dir nur das Porto von Ö nach D verrechne, das kann ja nicht so viel sein.

bis dann
Sebi


----------



## echo freak (14. April 2003)

also dann bestell ich auf jeden fall mit!
adresse schick ich dir jetzt mal per pm!


----------



## gonzo_trial (14. April 2003)

So leutz zum Aluritzel.

Mein vorderes Kettenblatt hat 20Zähne und hällt ohne Probleme!
Es ist aus Aluminium, allerdings 5mm dick, nur die Zähne sind halt Kettenfreundlich dünn. Also für die 20-25Gramm hällt das teil wie hölle. 

Wie dick ist das Chris King Ritzel!? Ich glaube 19 anstatt 20Zähne ist nicht der riesen Unterschied.

Ronny


----------



## echo freak (14. April 2003)

das das ding für hinten ist weißt du aber oder?


----------



## gonzo_trial (14. April 2003)

Was soll das für einen Unterschied machen!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## echo freak (14. April 2003)

es ist doch nicht egal ob du das RITZEL als ritzel verwendest oder ob du das RITZEL als kettenblatt verwendest!
´das ck ritzel ist doch dazu da um ein dünneres welches nur eine breite von ca.1,7 mit 5mmern zu ersetzen damit im freilaufkörper keine kerben entstehen!


----------



## gonzo_trial (14. April 2003)

Ich verstehe nicht was du meinst... Es ging darum ob ein Aluritzel hällt...


----------



## echo freak (14. April 2003)

hier nochmal zurverstäntlichkeit! 

Das Kerben-Problem
Beim Trialfahren werden grosse Drehmomente über die Ritzel hinten über eine relativ feine Verzahnung auf den Freilaufkörper übertragen. Stahlfreilaufkörper sind hart und bereiten keine Probleme. Problematisch sind Freilaufkörper aus Aluminium: einzeln montierte Ritzel drücken mit der Zeit tiefe Kerben in die Weiche Verzahnung. Moderne Ritzelpakete der höheren Preisklasse besitzen in der Regel Aluminium-Spider, auf welchen mehrere Ritzel festgenietet sind. Durch die breite Abstützung auf dem Freilaufkörper gibt es keine Kerbenbildung. Bei einige günstigen (und schweren) Kassetten werden alle Ritzel durch drei lange schrauben zusammengehalten. Die Kerbenbildung hält sich bei diesen Modellen in Grenzen.

Um die Kerbwirkung minimal zu halten, sollte der Kassetten-Abschlussring mit dem vorgeschriebenen Drehmoment fest angezogen werden. Hat sich ein Ritzel erst einmal festgefressen, braucht man zur Demontage zwei Kettenpeitschen (Bild rechts), um das Ritzel aus der Kerbe herauszudrehen. Auch zum Lösen des Abschlussrings wird dieses Werkzeug benötigt.

Die perfekte Lösung für das Kerbenproblem sind die einzeln erhältichen Ritzel von Chris King. Diese sind im Bereich der Shimano-Verzahnung 5mm dick, der Druck auf die Verzahnung des Freilaufkörpers ist somit 3mal kleiner als bei einem 1.7mm dicken Standard-Ritzel und es entstehen keine Kerben. Diese Ritzel könnte man mit einer Standard-Kassette kombinieren. Das Ritzel, welches man am meisten fährt, wäre das Chris King Ritzel. So hätte man zugleich eine leichte und stabile Kassette. Um das Chris King Ritzel mit einer 9-fach-Kassette kombinieren zu können, braucht man noch je ein 1-mm-Distanzring auf beiden Seiten des Ritzels. Ist ein angrenzendes Ritzel an einem Aluspider befestigt, dann muss dieser um 2.55mm plangedreht werden.

p.s. www.vtcz.ch unter einstellungen!


----------



## echo freak (14. April 2003)

ja schon aber du hast dann wieder vom verbauen eines kettenblattes am freilauf geredet und das konnte ich dann garnicht nachvollziehen!


----------



## gonzo_trial (14. April 2003)

Ich habe nie etwas vom verbauen eines Kettenblattes hinten geredet!

Ich meitne das mein vorderes Alukettenblatt hällt und wenn das Hintere Alu King auch so Breit ist wird das auch halten!


----------



## echo freak (14. April 2003)

sorry! wir haben wohl etwas nebeneinher geredet! 

 

mfg henrik


----------



## echo freak (14. April 2003)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## gonzo_trial (14. April 2003)

Ich wollte mich gearde richtig Hochsteigern


----------



## echo freak (14. April 2003)

so kennen wir dich ja! 


also wenns bei dir hält dann wird das wohl bei dem ck ritzel auch halten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tingeltangeltill (15. April 2003)

tja, wird nicht mit 19 Zähnen aus Stahl hergestellt


----------



## mtb-trialer (27. April 2003)

hat jemand ne ahnung was mit dem trialataustria ist?
der wollte mir und dem tt das ck ritzel ostern bestellen!

habe aber leider bis heute keine antwort von ihm bekommen!?#

wisst ihr was genaueres?


----------



## biker ben (4. Mai 2003)

mist ich brauch die ck singlespeed nabe und die kann man glaub ich auch nru mit ck ritzel fahrn. ich frage mal morgen bei meinen händler nach wenn ders ned bekommt würd ich auch gern mitbestellen, fall ihr das noch ned gemacht habt.


----------



## tingeltangeltill (4. Mai 2003)

@benich glaub net, dass man die nur mit CK Ritzeln fahren kann! Frag mal im SSP Forum nach.

Leider meldet Trialataustria sich net


----------



## Reini (4. Mai 2003)

tt²
kann man die classic nur mit ck ritzel fahren, oder bilden sich da auch kerben ?


----------



## mtb-trialer (4. Mai 2003)

am besten ist es halt eintweder ne kassette mit so nem spider zu fahren oder halt das king, so vermeidest du den größten teil der kerbenbildung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (4. Mai 2003)

ich fahr auf meiner king n 3er ultegra ritzelpack, und da is nich die kleinste kerbe im Freilaufkörper, die kassette geht ohne probleme wieder ab..


----------



## mtb-trialer (5. Mai 2003)

fährst du nen alu oder stahl freilaufkörper?


----------



## tingeltangeltill (5. Mai 2003)

ich habe dummerweiße die Ritzel einzeln auf den Freilauf gesteckt und nur das Trialritzel hat sich nun derb in den Freilauf gefressen.

Wenn man ne 8 fach Kassette geschraubt draufmacht frisst es sich nur so ein, dass man es mit nem Hammer wieder rausbekommt 

Jetzt hab ich mein neues Laufrad und kanns net fahren, weil der Trialataustria sich net meldet


----------



## mtb-trialer (5. Mai 2003)

mir gehts genau so tt!


----------



## ChrisKing (5. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mtb-trialer _
> *fährst du nen alu oder stahl freilaufkörper? *



meine king is mit alu freilaufkörper


----------



## mtb-trialer (5. Mai 2003)

wo kann man das kaufen?
ist das genietet oder so?


----------



## ChrisKing (5. Mai 2003)

sollte dir jeder Händler bestellen können oder z.b. bei bike-components. Bei der Ultegra sind z.b. 18 19 21 auf einem spider und 16 17 zusammengenietet. Bei der dura ace sind auch die zwei ritzel auf einem spider. 

hier sind die ultagra abstufungen


----------



## ChrisKing (5. Mai 2003)

heir die dura ace


----------



## mtb-trialer (5. Mai 2003)

danke!


----------



## tingeltangeltill (5. Mai 2003)

ich konnt net warten und hab auch ein 9fach Ritzel genommen, leider war gerade das 19er nur auf dem zweier Pack 
ich hoff mal, dass es sich net allzu sehr reinfrisst *hoff*

/till


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer (5. Mai 2003)

*glückwünsch*


----------



## mtb-trialer (6. Mai 2003)

@biketrialer

habe gerade mal bei bike-components angefragt un die meinten das die nur genietet sind! also kein spider....


----------



## tingeltangeltill (6. Mai 2003)

8 Fach Ritzel gibts leider nur genietet (meines Wissens)

aber selbst die Shimano 105er sind auf nem Spider (wie bei den anderen auch die obersten drei!


----------



## gonzo_trial (6. Mai 2003)

Shimano XT und XTR haben Aluspider...


----------

